# do you use a half-pad? **updated w. pics of my saddle



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I use a half pad (along with a shaped pad) when I ride Gem. He's had a sore back in the past and I wanted him to be extra comfy.

The other two I either ride with a half pad or without it.

I'm sure Jub will let you know in some way that its too much padding (making it uncomfortable)


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I only use a half pad. I have a mattes pad and I love it... I should use something under it to keep it clean, but I never do.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Half pads are generally used for comfort. Riser pads are used to keep the saddle elevated off the back so it is flat and even. 

If your horse has a sensitive back then I would reccomend the Half pad over top of a regular quilted saddle pad. You can also use a pommel pad instead of the half pad to keep the saddle or surcingle when lunging from pressing down on the withers. If your horse does not need a half pad or riser pad for any reason, generally it is best if you just dont use one.

Hope this helps,
E


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I almost always use a half pad and also put a baby pad underneath to keep the half pad clean. It works well for me and provides just the right amount of padding without being too bulky. I would definately suggest one for Jubilee as she has about the same build as my TB.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

1/2 Pads were meant to add more horse to a saddle too wide. 

I have a friend who is a Professional Saddle Fitter and Maker, who trained beside Schlese - she despises 1/2 pads and says that many 1/2 pads create more negative effects than positive. 

She has gone to many clients - to find out their 1/2 pads were impeding, not aiding.

You can cause bridging, pinching and unbalance. You can cause compacted back muscles, you can other issues.

Just be sure you have someone with enough knowledge and experience to help you with this, before you make any decisions.

With a saddle that already fits - and adding a 1/2 pad to that - ouch, poor horse. That is adding more bulk undernieth the already fitting saddle.

After a good ride, look at the sweat marks on your saddle pad. See what is going on. 



I have a TB with an A symetrical back shape, with shark fin withers. I used to use a regular quilted pad, and a wither relief 1/2 pad - I thought I was doing good - adding comfort to his already sensative back. 

Until I had a professional Saddle Fitter/Maker come out to work with us - turns out that extra pad was causing bridging and more issues that had to be delt with down the road. 

The spine has to be clear, first and foremost. And the muscles surrounding the spine. The back has to beable to lift and the muscles have to beable to breath and work.

You have to have a correctly fitted saddle as well - that is the part that should be corrected and fixed and assessed.

Learn how to read the sweat marks on your saddle pad. 

With too much padding, you could be doing nothing good.

Every horse is shaped differently, every saddle make is different. 1/2 pads can help when needed, and 1/2 pads can also impede.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I completely agree with MIEventer. 
Too many use half pads because it's the "cool" thing to do right now, and it makes a good-fitting saddle not fit... or a poor-fitting saddle fit worse.
I used a half-pad with Denny (and still do) because he has a narrow topline, and my saddle is just a teeeeny bit too wide at the moment; it will be a great fit when he's all muscled up. It just adds that little bit of padding until he has his own padding.
Now, when you have a saddle that fits correctly, the saddle pad should ONLY provide a barrier for sweat so your saddle doesn't absorb the moisture. 
If your saddle is fitting incorrectly, it's time to invest in a new saddle.
Yep, it sucks... horses are not cheap.. haha. 
If your saddle is a tiny bit wide, it's okay to use a half pad in most cases.... I would strongly suggest looking for a half pad with a spine-free channel, i.e. no sheepskin along the spine.
If your saddle fits well or is a little bit too narrow, do NOT use a half-pad. This will create a very snug fit and will definitely impede a horse's movement and comfort.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input! From the sounds of it, I think I have a little too much padding with both my quilted pad and close-contact.

Thanks again.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Shaped pad over a square pad used to be "in style" when I rode H/J back in the 90s in Southern California. Most girls would be riding in that combo in lessons or at schooling shows. 

You want to make sure that your saddle is wide enough to accommodate all that padding. If the saddle "just fits" without any pad or with the quilted pad, then adding extra will actually make your horse less comfortable. Think about when you put on too thick of socks in dress shoes or cowboy boots. It's fine for a while, but then your feet begin to cramp up.

If you want something shock absorbing and cushioning that won't change your saddle fit, I'd HIGHLY recommend a ThinLine Half pad or Contour Pad. They do a great job of absorbing shock and reducing "bounce," making gaits a bit easier to sit. I really like the results of my ThinLine pad. And they have a guarantee, so if you don't love it, you can send it back for a refund of the purchase price (less shipping).

If your saddle is wide enough and you want to use a Sheepskin pad, I'd go with an Engel pad. They are very high quality without being so expensive. My daughter has one and it's held up well through many washings.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks luvstoride. I know that my saddle fits my horse, but I'm not sure if its too wide, or fits just about right. I'm pretty sure its a bit wider if anything, but how do I tell for sure?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I would contact a Professional Saddle Maker/Fitter to come out an asess your horses back, saddle and yourself while in it.

They are highly trained people with eyes and experience to aid you in your process of correct saddle fit.

If you don't know, get professional help.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Thanks luvstoride. I know that my saddle fits my horse, but I'm not sure if its too wide, or fits just about right. I'm pretty sure its a bit wider if anything, but how do I tell for sure?


Put the saddle on without any pad. Don't girth it up. Be sure it's sitting in the right spot, so the front d-rings are 2-3" behind the shoulder blades. This is the proper spot for an English saddle.

See how many fingers you can fit between the top of the withers and the underside of the pommel. If it's 3-4 fingers, then it "just fits". If it's 1 or 2 fingers, then it's likely a bit wide. 

Post some pictures if you want a second opinion. Step back with the camera, so we can see the whole front of the saddle and how it lays against the whole shoulder. Also take a picture from the side, showing the whole horse. You can girth it up lightly while taking photos, so your horse doesn't shake it off. Make sure your horse is standing on level ground.

If you have a professional saddle fitter in your area and can afford it, I do recommend having one out. They are very helpful and can show you in person how to to check for fit and what to look for.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Saddle fit isn't a cookie cutter way saying if the width is correct, the saddle fits.

There is far more to it than just making sure your fingers fit under the pommel.

You have to know how to look for pockets. Look for pinching. Bridging. Balance. Are the pannels too wide, too thin? Are the pannels wide enough between one another. Does the saddle put pressure on the spine, or on the ribs. Where are the stirrup bars placed in accordance to your horses back? 

Do you unbalance the saddle once you are in it? 

Do the sweat marks on your saddle pad show eveness. Do the sweat marks on your saddle pad show bridging? Pockets? 

That is where a saddle fitter/maker will come in very handy. 

Far too many purchase a saddle without the aid of a professional. Far too many are lead to believe that he width is how to make sure a saddle fits - when in reality..there is much more to the whole picture to it.

Unfortunately - - - - - 




I would love to see pictures of the sweat marks on your saddle pad.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. To make this easier, here are some pics I took when I was trying out the saddle, before I bought it (used). 




























w. close-contact pad:



















Anymore critiques would be lovely! Thanks again!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, if I were you, I wouldn't bother with a half pad.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

JDI - Yeah, I didn't really think so, I was just curious. Do you think there's enough padding just with that one pad? Does the saddle look relatively wide, narrow or just right?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hard to tell, since I am not there to see in person - but it appears that the part of the saddle, under the knee roll - may interfear with your horses shoulder movement. Smidge it back just a bit to free the shoulder.

What you can do, is put allot of pressure on the pommel with one hand, and then slide your free hand unerneith the saddle, from the pommel strait down to the flaps - so you are feeling between the saddle and your horses body. 

If you feel any interfearance, pressure - the saddle is not correct. If you feel shoulder directly under the saddle, then the saddle will interfear with her movement.

You don't want it too far back, of course - don't get me wrong. 

But you don't need a 1/2 pad.


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the same problem with my TB. He has very high, and narrow shark fins. Now, knowing the correct saddle fitting, (he needs in an extra narrow treed saddle) I still use the half pad, because he has a very thin lined back. 

But I talked to a back specialist about using a wither pad and another square pad and it actually will make the horses back/withers worse, because its putting more pressure in that general area. So I stick with the half pad. I only have a very thin square pad that does not do anythnig for him.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree w/what everyone else said.

I use a half pad on two of my horses. My jumper and my eventer. They go in a very very thin saddle pad with a half pad because they both have high withers, with wide shoulders. Because a narrower tree that would allow more wither clearance would cause pinching in the shoulders, I've found success with a half pad.

Key points to note: both horses are in a Bates CC with a med-wide tree. They have spine and wither clearance already, though it's a hare on the low side. The half pad raises the saddle up just enough to allow additional clearance on landing from jumping without altering the saddle fit. It fills in the slight concavity from the high withers to the broad shoulder (does that make sense - the part of the shoulder that I am talking about?).

However that's the only time I've had success with a half pad.

The ONE exception is my dressage horse with major major back issues so he gets a wither relief fleeceworks that's thinner than the mattes pads but relieves anything along the muscles along the spine. His sweat marks are more even that way and he relaxes better to ride but he's better described in more than a few sentences as he's got a thousand and one issues with his back that makes this a very non-traditional case....


----------

